# Nicoticket (limited Quantities)



## ShaneW (6/8/14)

Our Nicoticket has arrived... Stocks are very limited so grab yours while there is still left! Now is your chance to taste one of the world renowned, all time favourite, USA juice masters.

We've got 3 of their flavours for you to choose from in either 10mls or 30mls. The nicotine level on all of them is 12mg.




Custards Last Stand-12mg
10ml	-	R70
30ml	-	R210



Frenilla - 12mg
10ml	-	R80
30ml	-	R240




H1N1 - the 'Virus' - 12mg
10ml	-	R80
30ml	-	R240

Find the descriptions on our site here
http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=nicoticket


Note that this Juice has been re-bottled by Juicy Joes. The bottles are marked with simple labels and do not contain any warning information... please be careful.
We guarantee that the juice has not been altered in any way besides the packaging.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (6/8/14)

Dude you are killing my budget here hahaha, you are bringin in all tge flavours I have been dying to try! All budget allows for at the moment is a 10ml frenilla please 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (6/8/14)

Wow. Awesome news. 

Good to see you guys bringing this stuff in Nicoticket ftw!


----------



## Yiannaki (6/8/14)

I personally would like to see some 18mg on the next run

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (6/8/14)

@johan , get your Frenilla here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> View attachment 9254
> 
> Our Nicoticket has arrived... Stocks are very limited so grab yours while there is still left! Now is your chance to taste one of the world renowned, all time favourite, USA juice masters.
> 
> ...


 
@ShaneW - We still good as per pm?


----------



## Chef Guest (6/8/14)

Order placed!

Aaaaaaaaawwwwwwww Yeeeeeeaaaaahhhhhhh!!!


----------



## johan (6/8/14)

@ShaneW No 30ml Nicoticket? ... and can't load more than 1 Custard Last Stand in my cart?


----------



## Chef Guest (6/8/14)

Sorry @ Ω @johan. That was me...

:hug:


----------



## Snape of Vape (6/8/14)

@ShaneW no 6mg available in H1N1? 

Commented on the HHV thread, def getting some Huntsman whenever that comes in. Would like to ship both together if possible?


----------



## johan (6/8/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Sorry @ Ω @johan. That was me...
> 
> :hug:


 
Almost gave you a *BIG DISLIKE*!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (6/8/14)

johan said:


> Almost gave you a *BIG DISLIKE*!!!!


But I know you're not a hater like that...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (6/8/14)

Chef Guest said:


> But I know you're not a hater like that...


 
 Try me!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MurderDoll (6/8/14)

Sent pm


----------



## crack2483 (6/8/14)

johan said:


> Try me!
> 
> View attachment 9261



You spose to smile in a selfie, oom. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShaneW (6/8/14)

Hi guys 

Holy vapes the response was overwhelming! My poor wife is spinning  I had to shoot out of town for an emergency callout and left her with a flood of orders. 
For those that missed out, I'm really sorry... The site is working fine, the reason for not being able to check an item out is because they were all bought almost instantly this morning. 
Thanks for the support guys. I'm still on the road and will attend to all queries asap

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## johan (6/8/14)

Thanks, then I'l just have to wait until your next stock arrives.


----------



## Chef Guest (6/8/14)

johan said:


> Try me!
> 
> View attachment 9261


Think about this way Ω:

You will have money to eat and drink this month. Fortunately I have a large stock of long life milk, cereal and if worst comes to worst; dog pellets. 

And protein shake.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (6/8/14)

Thanks, then I'l just have to wait patiently until your next stock arrives .


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I personally would like to see some 18mg on the next run


Yes please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (6/8/14)

Thanks again for all the orders today, really appreciate the support!

For all the guys who managed to get their orders in, especially @Chef Guest who swooped in and scooped a load , I hope you guys enjoy it!
Please let me know what you think of my packaging. All orders were sent off and will be delivered tomorrow. Aramex usually delivers around 9am (In my area anyway) so I'm hoping its the same for you.
Please also provide me with some feedback (good or bad) on the whole experience. This is new to me in a few ways and I would really appreciate the comments/criticism to improve your future experiences.

For those of you that missed out, I apologise for not placing a bigger order but this was a trial run in many aspects.

I am not sure when I will be ordering Nicoticket again (hopefully soon enough) but stay tuned to Juicy Joes, we have some really yummy juices on the way.

I'm vaping on some H1N1 in the KF and strawnilla in the MPT3 at the moment and loving it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (6/8/14)

Where did you get strawnilla from?!?!?! 

He's holding back on us!!! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Chef Guest (6/8/14)

Is the h1n1 as great as they say? 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## ShaneW (6/8/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Where did you get strawnilla from?!?!?!
> 
> He's holding back on us!!!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 
I only got a bit of strawnilla and it was sold out even before it landed, sorry man



Chef Guest said:


> Is the h1n1 as great as they say?
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 
I'm loving it. Not my all time favourite but if it changes as much as I hear it does... who knows


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> I only got a bit of strawnilla and it was sold out even before it landed, sorry man
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving it. Not my all time favourite but if it changes as much as I hear it does... who knows


That thing changes almost daily it gets to its best at about 8 weeks for me and even then it still morphs I'm getting cinnimon hints coming through now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

